# Lockheed Martin at Eglin



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone here work at Lockheed at Eglin?

There is a position I am going to submit a resume for and know that many companies have employee referral programs where you get $ if someone you submitted gets hired.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

what field do you work in? im currently in the same boat. I'm in the IT field and currently. i know of some positions through GD.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

woodinfliezz said:


> what field do you work in? im currently in the same boat. I'm in the IT field and currently. i know of some positions through GD.


IT tough boat to be in, lots of people do IT and don't want to leave their Florida jobs. I've been IT job hunting since October from P'Cola to Eglin with nada for results...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

woodinfliezz said:


> what field do you work in? im currently in the same boat. I'm in the IT field and currently. i know of some positions through GD.


What part of IT? You have to be specialized with certs and more to be marketable in the IT world. The cyber defense world of jobs is hot and growing right now.


----------

